# Geodon



## guido_arbia (Jan 27, 2007)

Since perhaps sometime around June my doctor has prescribed me Geodon. Shorly after I began taking this medication I began to experience grogginess and symptoms of needing to move around constantly in school. My mind also became blocked and I had a difficult time thinking or writing. Sometime after August, when I was admitted to the hospital for acting crazy in school and put on Depakote, I was taking a bath when I began to ponder consciousness more deeply than I have ever pondered it before. Upon the understanding of my own consciousness versus other peoples' I came to the realization that I might be the only existing I. My reasoning was this, How can there be another I in their own right when I am clearly the default I from my own perception. Are these other Is genuine Is such as my own? It's a rather difficult to explain actually.

When I realized this, I was overwhelmed by a very uncomfortable sensation and began panicking for the rest of the night until I was finally able to goto sleep. Over the course of the next several months the world began to look and feel less and less real. My senses were dull and dim, and did not present me with a realistic perception of the world. I feel utterly confined by my senses, and it is a very uncomfortable feeling.

I had already been experiencing this dullness of senses perhaps in June or July, but it was not to the extent that it is now. This feeling is very difficult to describe.

For a less than complete list of the symptoms I am experiencing see: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 202AAxGwTj

Another symptom I might have forgotten to mention is this: When I see an image in front of me, it feels like I don't see it, even though I do, and this is aside from the fact that the object is there or not.

I want to know if it is possible that these symptoms are a side effect of the geodon I am taking. If so, I will need to get off it as quickly as possible.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello Guido 

Sadly your experiences resonate with my own. The kinds of thoughts you are describing and the resulting panick attack are things that many DP/DR sufferers go through.

Since you said that you experienced this after starting this drug it is possible that its a side effect and will go away if you stop the drug. I would reccomend talking to your doctor about it as soon as possible.

If you feel like it, feel free to take a look around the boards and post whatever you want, as you may find some of the threads helpful


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

"Another symptom I might have forgotten to mention is this: When I see an image in front of me, it feels like I don't see it, even though I do, and this is aside from the fact that the object is there or not."

That quote, I can relate to 100%. however the image is... reality.

IS ANYONE ELSE SEEING THESE GREY LETTERS in all of these messages????

Example, the x and the p in example are a grey coloured text, the rest are black.[/quote]


----------

